# Efficiency of finding Allen keys



## Tom Logan (7 Oct 2018)

Hi there I am currently doing research for my GCSE project. I have the challenge of finding and and fixing a problem within the boundaries of smarter living. I decided that a good place to start was finding the areas in workshops that lack in efficiency. After thinking I narrowed it down to the storage and organisation of Allen keys and other items of workshop hardware. I need your views on this problem for example possible ideas, and stakeholder requirements.


----------



## Trevanion (7 Oct 2018)

A problem that's plagued mankind for the better part of a century, "Where did I leave that Allen key?".

Usually, if you're using an Allen key it's somewhere with a bit of dirt and grime or just generally untidy so they blend into their surroundings like camoflauge and you'll never find them. If they were brightly coloured you would be able to easily distinguish them from their surroundings.


----------



## bourbon (7 Oct 2018)

loads of sets of torx keys are coloured now. I have a set in a fetching shade of blue. I could have had red, yellow or green


----------



## mikefab (7 Oct 2018)

I have some of these now, work well for me:

Wera coloured Allen keys


----------



## TFrench (7 Oct 2018)

Bright colours help - the set of metrics that are my go-to's have blue plastic T-handles. The second thing that helps is always putting them back in the organiser so its in the right place the next time you need it. 
Another area that may be worth exploring is drill bit/tap storage. Check out Huot drill dispensers - something similar but more affordable would be grand!


----------



## JimB (8 Oct 2018)

At least Allen keys clink when dropped. Pencils now...


----------



## novocaine (8 Oct 2018)

Simply solution, tidy as you go.  
This comes from someone who has stood in front of a bike screaming through gritted teeth that he only had it 2 seconds ago, only to realise it's between his teeth. 
So many companies have come up with possible solutions, I'd look at park tools for a start then pop down to your local real bike shop for a chat (be even better if you have a few to talk too), unlike car mechanics they use them day in and day out. I'd better a number of them have some clever ways of keeping track of them (I have a tray that sits on the top tube of the bike when in the stand) and most wont even realise they've done something. 

Wera do a full set of coloured hex keys, doesn't make any difference, I still can't find a 3mm when it drops to the floor. 
Most now do a T-handled key with a big plastic handle, they are harder to lose but a pain in the bottom to store. 

If you decide to extend this to tool organisation please don't suggest foam inserts in a tool draw, It looks great when you only have a specific brand of tool and not a lot of them, when you have 20-30 screw drivers in all shapes and sizes, 20 different sets of plier like items (side cutters, pliers, needle nose, bent needle nose, channel lock, nippers, wire lockers, etc.) 2 full sets of spanners, a full set of sockets, an assortment of bigger items (sorry I got lost for moment) it simply isn't possible in a sensible size chest. 

Good luck with it. let us know what you come up with.


----------



## mbartlett99 (8 Oct 2018)

How about a hard plastic stand with holes shaped to only accept the correct key ie hex shaped and not the general round hole that idiots can force the wrong key into thus ensuring that I spend an hour sorting the damn things out. There, I feel better now.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (8 Oct 2018)

For me, the problem is having to guess the size of the hole (and then try several keys to find one that will fit) - the holes should be marked or colour-coded so you know which size key to look for!


----------



## Cordy (8 Oct 2018)

Incorporate magnets; easily sourced, powerful - cheap - tiny magnets that can be used in  your  unique design


----------



## DTR (8 Oct 2018)

For me the problem, at least in part, is the design of the tools / machines we're using the allen keys on. To adjust the guides on my bandsaw, I need a flat screwdriver, a 13mm spanner, a 10mm spanner, and two sizes of allen key. It's a royal pain in the Khyber. When I refurbed SWMBO's Inca bandsaw, I built the guides so that they could be completely adjusted using a single allen key. That allen key can then be attached to the bandsaw, e.g. with a magnet like Cordy suggested.

Colour-coding is a good idea too. I might try that with some nail varnish. I mean SWMBO's nail varnish, obviously......... :-"


----------



## Tasky (8 Oct 2018)

Tom Logan":ra6gbmfy said:


> I need your views on this problem for example possible ideas, and stakeholder requirements.


Stakeholders? That's a bit beyond GCSE stuff, isn't it? 
That sounds more like the sort of terms a marketing research company would use... not that I'm cynical, or anything. 

Generally companies get paid to do this sort of research. It usually results in some "innovative" new products, none of which are worth a damn unless people actually use them anyway, and only serve to make money off foolhardy fad victims. 

The problem is always, always, always untidy working habits. No amount of product design or innovation will change this. I live my life with various little routines, habits and simple measures that ensure I don't lose important things. 
For example, I never go out and leave my keys behind, because the door is locked with the keys in it - They must be in my hand for me to go out, and the lock bolt is notched so keys are required in hand to actually close the door behind me. 
Same for working - You force yourself to replace something every time, so it's always there. About the only gadget that would be of any use is a flippin' loud alarm that whines and wails until you replace the tool.


----------



## Woodchips2 (8 Oct 2018)

Tasky":mtss0upu said:


> Tom Logan":mtss0upu said:
> 
> 
> > I need your views on this problem for example possible ideas, and stakeholder requirements.
> ...



I wondered if this was a typo and should be 'steakholder' I find a good fork works well with a rib-eye but maybe an Allen key would hold it firmer.
Regards Keith


----------



## Stanleymonkey (8 Oct 2018)

Maybe racks with the extra small fine ones ( that you don't use so often) separate and out of the way.

Some get removed and taken off to regularly adjust certain tools - maybe a little write on strip to say 3mm - with the pocket hole jointer, 5mm by the drill press sort of thing.

Do you mean only allen keys or interchangeable hex bits? Maybe something to store both side by side - at least if one is lost - you can use the alternative version. Plus a few little extension bars.

Like many others have said - Good luck


----------



## Rhyolith (9 Oct 2018)

Maybe have various all the various sizes of screw in a block with the allen keys stuck in them? Make it easy to keep the sizes in order, which is the problem I normally have XD Also be a useful way to test mystery keys. Just a random idea...

Definatly a problem worth solving regardless. Ultimatly whats needed is a way to rapidly find the key you want, make it easy to remove, easy to put back and preferably something that will fit into a toolbox.... this gets really challenging when your working with metric and imperail sizes :roll: as the differences can be so tiny.


----------



## woodbloke66 (9 Oct 2018)

novocaine":l4pimluh said:


> Simply solution, tidy as you go.  .



I'd agree; I keep all mine in an old rectangular tobacco tin and I never seem to loose the things 'cos they seem to be supplied with all new bits n'pieces that I accumulate. Hex keys seem to reproduce more rapidly than wire coat hangers :lol: - Rob


----------



## novocaine (9 Oct 2018)

Tasky, I'd suggest that the term stakeholder is straight from the way the assignment brief has been written. I'm assuming this is a second year project which will last the duration, as such it will be worded as if the student is working within a design house or similar and tasked with working through a specific number of steps including market research, initial concepts, idea presentation, determination of designs, development of concept to working prototype, sales pitch etc. etc. etc. 
No longer is it "go make a rabbit out of mdf and dowel" now it's about the entire process and producing the actual product won't happen until next year some time.

now where did I put that damn allen key.


----------



## Tasky (9 Oct 2018)

novocaine":30yv78o6 said:


> it will be worded as if the student is working within a design house or similar and tasked with working through a specific number of steps including market research, initial concepts, idea presentation, determination of designs, development of concept to working prototype, sales pitch etc. etc. etc.


Do whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat??!!
In 2nd Year we were lucky if we even heard words like 'Stakeholder'... and even then, it'd be in Maths class, working on sums involving company shares or something. 

Jeez, career in marketing at the age of 12...

My assertion still stands, though. Working habits utterly negate any product you can invent. 
You're better off working on a Self-Help book, or patenting a method of working, by which people develop the habits that prevent them from losing stuff in the first place. The applications of such a system would also reach far beyond Allen keys in workshops, too!


----------



## novocaine (9 Oct 2018)

woah there cowboy. :lol: 
I suggested the same thing, work smart not hard and all that rubbish. 

working in bike shops I saw all sorts of ideas just for this, normally it came down to a tidy work space and putting stuff away after a job. did work in one place that was addicted to peg board and shadows, annoyed me no end because it meant all the tools were nailed to a wall and not at end in the draw of my tool chest right next to me when needed, so I tended to use my own tools in a smaller box when I worked there.


----------



## matt (9 Oct 2018)

I used to have many, many, many allen keys in a sandwich tub - every new one (that came with a flat pack or tool etc) would get tossed in the same tub. I also had one of these in my toolbag and a handful that are part of socket sets. In about April of this year I rescued two extra large allen keys from the tub and got rid of the rest. I've not missed them...


----------



## Tasky (10 Oct 2018)

novocaine":30w2bopv said:


> woah there cowboy. :lol:
> I suggested the same thing, work smart not hard and all that rubbish.


It's OK, I am woahed. I wasn't going off the rails or anything... Just laying on a touch of rant for flavour. :wink: 

I'm more dismayed that GCSE students are effectively being used to invent solutions for problems that don't really exist.... well, they exist, but they won't be solved by new products. 
That's why I suggest the OP invents something that does address the problem and will work for a wider market and make him/her rich instead of being child labour for some evil corporate marketing company before they're even old enough to vote!  :lol: 


All meant in good nature, of course. :wink:


----------



## MusicMan (10 Oct 2018)

My home-made solution for drill bits would also work for Allen keys. The labelled numbers are exact mm sizes, but in between, the drills are simply somewhere in between the adjacent mm sizes. This saves having hundreds of holes. It is important to have several holes for each size, as we often acquire duplicates. It is made of hardwood, and for many purposes the holes for the drills are accurate enough to be used as a gauge for finding the right drill for a screw.

This has saved me more time in my workshop than anything else.


----------

